# Was Lustiges zum Wochenanfang : Aus der Arbeitswelt - 15 pics



## krawutz (5 Apr. 2010)

*Es gibt eben doch Traumjobs auf dieser Welt !*





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Hossa1986 (5 Apr. 2010)

*Ha wie geil. Klasse. mach weiter so *


----------



## Katzun (5 Apr. 2010)

das letzte bild ist nicht schlecht... sowas nennt man dann wohl "mit vollen körpereinsatz"

:thx:


----------



## Crash (5 Apr. 2010)

:thx: für die lustigen Pics :thumbup:


----------



## Hercules2008 (5 Apr. 2010)

:thx: für die lustigen Bilder


----------



## General (5 Apr. 2010)

Bild Nr.1 Es brennt es brennt - Na und!


----------



## neman64 (5 Apr. 2010)

Bild 2: Heckenschneiden, Leiter zu kurz, kleine leiter oben drauf, hoffentlich fällt sie nicht um.


----------

